
Facebook To Construct Apartments For Its Employees  - deusclovis
http://designtaxi.com/news/361118/Facebook-To-Construct-Apartments-For-Its-Employees/
======
kvinnako
I think this is one of the best ways to avoid getting taxed heavily. Employees
won't have to pay rent(which is after tax) and the employer(facebook) can show
them as expenses (which will again be tax free). If we take facebook and it's
employees as an entity, they had saved a lot fo dough in taxes. I wish more
companies would follow suit.

